# Regarding WES documents(DELIVERY)



## jas2k (Jul 24, 2017)

Hi,

What documents to be send by the applicant to WES?
What documents to be send by the university to WES?

What should the applicant do apart from requesting the documents from the university?


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

What does the WES website say?

Surely you've looked there? They would have that information posted there.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Why don't you let me Google that for you?


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

jas2k said:


> Hi,
> 
> What documents to be send by the applicant to WES?
> What documents to be send by the university to WES?
> ...



You managed to find this website to ask your questions but couldn't find the WES website to check there for answers?


----------



## jas2k (Jul 24, 2017)

Hi all,

thank you for your response! I didn't expect it the way I received answers from the moderators like you who are here to help out people. Why do you think that all people will be the same who post the questions here without looking into the much information on the webpage.

FYI, I already have a look at WES and wrote several emails to customer support and receive the reply as well . But, as I mentioned in my previous email that the answers are not appropriate ,as what I asked majorly they didn't answer the question or your can say so they skip that. In the meantime I again posted a query and waiting for their reply. But, as here several questions posted by certain individuals asking about their concern , I thought of you might come across any issue related to wES which I asked.

I hope for the well define reply from your side.


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

jas2k said:


> Hi all,
> 
> thank you for your response! I didn't expect it the way I received answers from the moderators like you who are here to help out people. Why do you think that all people will be the same who post the questions here without looking into the much information on the webpage.
> 
> ...


Seriously, OP... did you not look on the WES site?

It took me < 30 seconds to go to the WES.org website and choose "Required Documents" from the sidebar menu and choose "India" from the "Select Country of Education" drop down menu to find _detailed instructions_ as to what WES requires you to do, in regards to submitting documents to them, including providing a check list of things for you to do.

Surely you saw all of this information, yes? If so, then you'd know that the page I just linked offers detailed instructions for submitting documents for:

*University*, including information

For applicants submitting a Master’s Degree or PGDip (12+3+2) for evaluation
For study completed at the University of Mumbai, Gujarat University, or Goa University
For study in Ayurveda, Unani, and Siddha indigenous medical systems]
WES does NOT evaluate academic records from Sikkim Manipal University
*State Boards: Technical Education*
*Professional Education*, including Institute of Chartered Accountants, Institute of Cost and Work Accountants, Institution of Engineers, Institute of Company Secretaries
*Secondary Education*


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

jas2k said:


> Why do you think that all people will be the same who post the questions here without looking into the much information on the webpage.


Because common sense would dictate that you go to the source rather than listening to random people on the internet.


----------



## jas2k (Jul 24, 2017)

Please read my below mail which I wrote to WES,

AS I read several times the requirements for the documents to be submitted for my country i.e India. But, still I'm a bit in the middle of nowhere. The thing which is restricting me to start the procedure with WES is to have several areas where I doubt it. They are:
1) When should I get register to WES ? DO I give exam first (IELTS) and after getting the result from IELTS, start with WES.
2) Secondly, What do I need to do more apart from registering with WES?
3) AS my highest qualification is MSC from United Kingdom and for the same I contacted my university requesting for issuing the transcript to WES. But, my graduation which I did from Delhi, India ,the university is not giving any reply to my email asking about the transcripts, as its already more than a week and no reply receive yet. Could you please tell me what to do in that case? 
4) Lastly, if suppose you will receive my Msc transcript not my graduation one then what will happen?

These are the above mentioned pointers which restricts me to register for WES. 
Please its a request from my side to revert the response in points wise ,as till now three to four emails I received from WES but more often they just give the response which they like others thing which I asked remain the same. So, pls reply my query one by one.


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

Please read my below mail which I wrote to WES,

AS I read several times the requirements for the documents to be submitted for my country i.e India. But, still I'm a bit in the middle of nowhere. The thing which is restricting me to start the procedure with WES is to have several areas where I doubt it. They are:
1) When should I get register to WES ? DO I give exam first (IELTS) and after getting the result from IELTS, start with WES.
Getting your education qualifications evaluated at WES and sitting your IELtS exams are _*two completely separate things*_ - WES has nothing to do with the IELTS and IELTS has nothing to do with ECA and each really couldn't care less when you do the other.

It's completely up to you which you start first.

2) Secondly, What do I need to do more apart from registering with WES?
Well, you should also register to sit the IELTS exam, if you don't currently have a valid, in date, result from them. As specified in #1, WES and IELTS are completely separate from each other.

You should also check with the Express Entry website to see what other documentation you need to collect to include in your profile. Surely you've read the Express Entry website?

3) AS my highest qualification is MSC from United Kingdom and for the same I contacted my university requesting for issuing the transcript to WES. But, my graduation which I did from Delhi, India ,the university is not giving any reply to my email asking about the transcripts, as its already more than a week and no reply receive yet. Could you please tell me what to do in that case? 
Perhaps call them on the telephone or send another email? It's not our responsibility to chase these issues up for you and the only advice we can offer is to contact your university again, if you haven't heard back from them.

4) Lastly, if suppose you will receive my Msc transcript not my graduation one then what will happen?
None of us works for WES so we cannot give you a definitive answer but, logic would dictate that you won't get any credit for your graduation... they cannot evaluate what you don't send in to them. You also wouldn't be able to claim CRS points for any qualifications that don't have an ECA to support them.

These are the above mentioned pointers which restricts me to register for WES.
You really only have one issue: how to get your Bachelors degree paperwork from your university and what to do if you cannot get the documents that WES require. WES _cannot_ help you with obtaining that - they're a credential evaluation company and not one that chases up documents from universities across the world.

Your other "issues" aren't really "issues" 

IELTS is separate from the ECA and WES has absolutely nothing to do with it. 

If you had read the Express Entry/ website, you'd see that there are specific instructions to follow to find out a) if you're eligible to come to Canada and, if you are,
how to create an Express Entry profile


Please its a request from my side to revert the response in points wise ,as till now three to four emails I received from WES but more often they just give the response which they like others thing which I asked remain the same. So, pls reply my query one by one.
Why _must_ we "... reply my query one by one"? We are _volunteers_ here with no affiliation with IELTS, WES or IRCC. Our time here is _unpaid_ and most of the answers we offer _are *not* to be construed as immigration advice_ but rather information that has been gleaned from Internet searches... the same information that you yourself can find on the Internet. 

If you want someone to hold your hand throughout the immigration process, I would suggest that you hire the services of an immigration consultant


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

jas2k said:


> 1) When should I get register to WES ?


As soon as possible.




> DO I give exam first (IELTS) and after getting the result from IELTS, start with WES.


First, before you sit that exam you should study some more so that you learn the difference between 'give' and 'take'. You do not give an exam, you take an exam.

Second, WES has nothing to do with IELTS.





> 2) Secondly, What do I need to do more apart from registering with WES?


Try reading their website, all the info is there.





> 3) AS my highest qualification is MSC from United Kingdom and for the same I contacted my university requesting for issuing the transcript to WES. But, my graduation which I did from Delhi, India ,the university is not giving any reply to my email asking about the transcripts, as its already more than a week and no reply receive yet. Could you please tell me what to do in that case?


You do not do your graduation. You might want to check into that before sitting the IELTS exam too.

But more importantly, if they haven't answered an email did it never cross your mind to pick up the phone and call them?





> These are the above mentioned pointers which restricts me to register for WES.



You can still register.






> Please its a request from my side to revert the response in points wise ,as till now three to four emails I received from WES but more often they just give the response which they like others thing which I asked remain the same. So, pls reply my query one by one.



Seriously - do a lot of studying before taking the IELTS.


----------



## jas2k (Jul 24, 2017)

I know both IELTS AND WES are different but the question which I asked is because many people advise to another person on the forums that getting WES documents to be assessed don't take time, the time consuming process is actually taken by the universities to send the transcript to wes directly.I already checked the express entry website and that's a third step in PR process applying.'ve just asked for the advice nothing more than that. You can simply tell me in the simple words ,don't try to put an hold on me. ok.Seriously, the query which I put here has different number if you can't able to see WESTERNCOASTCANADIANGIRL. All they are dependent on one another.Guys we didnt compel you to answer the queries posted by the candidates. Its your wish to help out the persons who seeking any guidance/help/advice. Its you who are giving replies without charging any cost.
Thanks but no thanks.
V.RUDE REPLY ,,which I dont seem worth it.(NOW ,delete my post or delete my account ,what you guys always do who ever revert you back like the way I do)


----------

